# Cold air intake Altima 2.5 04 HELP!!



## Dark_Mage (Oct 21, 2005)

I dont know to much about cars so I will try my best to explain the problem. I have a 2004 Altima 2.5 4 cyl. I had bought a cold air intake and my friend(who knows alot more about cars than me) and I removed the stock air intake and installed the new cold air intake. After the cold air intake was installed, we tested the car and it would not go past 2500 rpms. After many reinstalls between the stock and cold air intake, we limited to the sensor in the air intake(not sure what it is really called). Atleast that is what i believe it is. So my question is how do i get my car to go past 2500 rpms when the cold air intake is installed. If any more explanation of the problem is needed plz tell me and i will get my friend to tell you more about it. Thank you to anyone who can help me.


----------



## UNIT 6639 (Sep 28, 2005)

I heard that there is a sensor or something that can break when installing aftermarket intakes. This is why I have yet to put one on.

Worst comes to worst I would put the factory one back on and take it back to the dealer and tell him you do not know what is wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You have the QR25DE engine and your ECU went into safe mode which is why you cannot go beyond 2500 RPM. This is because the MAF (Mass Air Flow) sensor is either installed incorrectly or you broke it. If it revs with the stock unit on, then it is installed incorrectly. It is common for people not accustomed to working with vehicles to break them as they are VERY fragile. What brand CAI did you purchase? If it is a cheap piece of crap, throw it away and invest in a proven name. A new MAF is something like 600-700 bucks and cheaper Ebay and third party units have been known to break MAFs from vibration and poor mounting hardware and they generally come with crappy filters.

If you did not break the MAF, you need to note if you are throwing any codes (CEL). If you are, these codes need to be read and reset. Then do what is known as the idle relearn. You will probably need to find someone with OBD II Consult II software as I do not believe the 04s work with the pedal trick. Autozone does all of this for free I believe.


----------

